# Biker in Gelnhausen



## sw83 (17. Februar 2004)

Na dann probier ich mal hier mein Glück   

Hi,

da es ja jetzt langsam wieder abends hell wird bzw. am WE es sich wieder schöner fahren lässt und ich zZ leider alleine unterwegs bin,    wollte ich mal nach gleichgesinnten "Opfern" fragen, die Lust haben mal ne gemeinsame Biketour (in o.g. Gebiet) zu machen. Würde mich über Resonanz freuen.

LG Sandra


----------



## fastmike (18. Februar 2004)

hi sandra,ich würd dir empfehlen wenn du rund um gelnhausen touren willst mal in den thread touren rund um hanau reinzuschauen,bist aber auch willkommen mal bei uns mitzufahren.wir fahren eher so im taunus und eher auch berg runter als hoch.was fährst du so?XC,freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw83 (18. Februar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> hi sandra,ich würd dir empfehlen wenn du rund um gelnhausen touren willst mal in den thread touren rund um hanau reinzuschauen,bist aber auch willkommen mal bei uns mitzufahren.wir fahren eher so im taunus und eher auch berg runter als hoch.was fährst du so?XC,freeride



Hi,

hab schon in mal in den Hanau-Thread reingelunzt, aber da is ja mittlerweile sooo viel los...hm, weiß nich. Außerdem is das auch nicht ganz so meine Ecke (glaub ich zumindest).   
Aber danke für den Tipp! Bei Euch mitfahren wäre bestimmt lustig, aber ich glaub da bin ich dann doch eher der etwas "ruhigere" Fahrer, fahre mehr CC+Touren aber auch mal DH (wenn ichs mich dann trau   )

LG


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2004)

sw83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab schon in mal in den Hanau-Thread reingelunzt, aber da is ja mittlerweile sooo viel los...hm, weiß nich. Außerdem is das auch nicht ganz so meine Ecke (glaub ich zumindest).
> Aber danke für den Tipp! Bei Euch mitfahren wäre bestimmt lustig, aber ich glaub da bin ich dann doch eher der etwas "ruhigere" Fahrer, fahre mehr CC+Touren aber auch mal DH (wenn ichs mich dann trau   )
> ...



Hi Sandra,
also mir sind doch keine geschlossene Gesellschaft und gefressen hammär auch noch kein   Wennde ne Karre hast wär´s ja auch 0 prob das Bike reinzustopfen und zum Treffpukt zu kommen. Uns Flachlandbewohner bleibt ja auch nix anderes übrig wenn mir mal nen Berg brauchen  
 bis denne, Wolfgang


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sandra wollte Dir auch schon den Tipp geben bei uns mal rein zu schauen (Touren rund um Hanau) macht echt viel spaß und laune bei uns.

Die Leistungsklassen sind auch von schnell bis noch schneller   nein kleiner Scherz fahren so wies kommt. Und wenn de Mobil bist isses ja auch nicht weiter weg als für einige andere von uns.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## sw83 (18. Februar 2004)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sandra,
> also mir sind doch keine geschlossene Gesellschaft und gefressen hammär auch noch kein   Wennde ne Karre hast wär´s ja auch 0 prob das Bike reinzustopfen und zum Treffpukt zu kommen. Uns Flachlandbewohner bleibt ja auch nix anderes übrig wenn mir mal nen Berg brauchen
> bis denne, Wolfgang



jaja, is ja gut, habs ja auch net so gemeint..    
Dachte nur, dass Ihr schon so viele Leutz seid, dass es da für mich keinen Platz mehr gibt.   
Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn das nächste Mal?


----------



## tboy0709 (18. Februar 2004)

Also ganz bestimmt am Wochende aber wo das haben wir noch nicht so ganz geklärt   Taunus oder Hahnekamm aber das wird dann ein wenig zügiger


----------



## sw83 (18. Februar 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz bestimmt am Wochende aber wo das haben wir noch nicht so ganz geklärt   Taunus oder Hahnekamm aber das wird dann ein wenig zügiger




ja gut, zügig ist ein weit definierbarer Begriff   
Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie schnell o. langsam ich unterwegs bin (mangels Tacho). Ob ich mir das zutrauen soll?


----------



## Lupo (18. Februar 2004)

sw83 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut, zügig ist ein weit definierbarer Begriff



Jo  also wenn ich mit Kette links im roten Bereich laufe und mit dem Gedanken spiel abzusteigen fährt tboy noch ganz easy aufm Mittleren.
Jedenfalls wird die Tour mit Sakir gemüüüüüüüüüüüüütlicher


----------



## *JO* (19. Februar 2004)

Gelnhausen ?
da hab ich mein erstes RR rennen gewonnen *fg
da kenn ich nur freerider sry.
mfg JO


----------



## Ippie (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Sandra,

wie schon einige vor mir schrieben. Touren rund um Hanau sind einige aus unserer Gegend. Super Truppe! Das Leistungsniveau ist gemischt. Das heißt: für jeden ist was dabei. Morgen wollen wir in Rodenbach uns treffen und in Richtung Barbarossaquelle und Hahnenkamm fahren. Wie sieht es aus? 

Ich bin aus Somborn und fahre abends auch meistens alleine. Ich fahre immer mein Grundlagentraining über Gelnhausen. Wo fährst Du denn? 
Ansonsten bewege ich mich immer Richtung Hahnenkamm, wenn ich im Gelände fahre. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw83 (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Volker,

Hahnenkamm hab ich jetz schon öfter gehört *g*, muss ja ein super schönes MTB-Gebiet sein. Hab auch so ziemlich das Gefühl, dass das auch nicht sooo weit von mir entfernt ist, müsste da glaub ich nur über den Buckel fahren. Wohne nicht direkt in GN sondern in Biebergemünd. Fahre oft übers Hufeisen (falls Dir das was sagt) oder Richtung Flörsbachtal, Frammersbach. War auch mal in GN-Haitz im Wald unterwegs. Weiter habe ich mich noch nicht so "getraut", da ich ja auch erst seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren fahre und mich noch nicht so auskenne, denn bei uns gibts ja waahnsinnig viele Strecken. Wenn das jetzt nicht so weit von mir weg ist (wobei ich mir da wie gesagt nicht sicher bin   ) würde ich da gerne mal mitfahren.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Ippie (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Sandra,

in Biebergemünd hast Du ja die optimale Ausgangsposition für einige Strecken. Also Richtung Hufeisen, Flörsbachtal bin ich auch schon mal gefahren. Besonders interessant ist es von Roßbach zur Breitenbörner Höhe und dann die Abfahrt nach Lanzingen runter. So als Feierabend-Runde.

Der Hahnenkamm ist in der Nähe von Alzenau. Von Freigericht/Somborn nach Albstadt und Michelbach und dann ist man schon am Rande des Hahnenkamms. Es gibt dort viele Möglichkeiten nach oben und auch wieder runter zu fahren. Für jeden Anspruch etwas. 

Solange fahre ich auch noch nicht, aber durch den thread touren rund um Hanau habe ich einige gute Leute und Strecken kennengelernt. Vielleicht schließt Du Dich mal bei einer Tour an. Ich bin auch kein Profi und ich fahre auch nicht fünf mal die Woche. Und bis jetzt hat es immer Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sandra,

da will ich auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Touren rund um Hanau Thread ist zwar mittlerweile eine große Truppe geworden, d.h. jetzt aber nicht, daß wir zum "Club" geworden sind und unter uns bleiben wollen. Wenn Du mal unserenThread durchliest, wirst Du schnell bemerken, daß bei uns jeder Neuling herzlich willkommen ist...

Ich selbst habe auch erst im November mit dem CC-Biken angefangen und bin als Neuling "liebevoll   " von den "Threadis" aufgenommen worden  .....

Also ich finds gerade toll das wir so viele sind, weil dadurch eigentlich immer ne Tour drin ist. 

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, ob Du bei unseren Touren mithalten kannst, solltest Du mal bei ner Grundlagenfahrt oder einer Tour mit vielen Leuten (viele Leute, viele Leistungsunterschiede) von uns mitmachen um Deine Leistungsniveau abzuchecken....Oder einfach im Thread zu einer geplanten Tour gezielt nachhaken ob es eher was gemütliches oder sportliches  wird.

Übrigens: Wenn Du mit anderen fahren willst, wirst Du nicht umhin kommen, Dein Rad ins/aufs Auto zu packen..Geht mir regelmäßig genau so...

Also vielleicht bis demnächst 

Google


----------



## sw83 (25. Februar 2004)

Hi,

habe mittlerweile mal bei Euch im Thread ein bissl mitgelesen. Hört sich ja richtig lustig an! Interessiert bin ich auf jeden Fall und würde auch "notfalls" mit dem Auto fahren.   
Zum Thema Schnelligkeit habe ich wie gesagt nicht so viele Vergleiche, bin die ganze Zeit mit meinem Freund gefahren. Nur ob der jetzt aus Rücksicht o. Mitleid neben mir hergefahren ist, kann ich nicht sagen....
Männer sind wohl eher konfliktscheu    
Naja jedenfalls würde ich mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich mir mal mitnehmt. Falls ihr mal wieder eine gemütlichere Tour plant, könnt Ihr ja Bescheid geben oder ich les mich dann eben ein.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## blaubiker00 (25. Februar 2004)

Grüß dich!

Das Revier und die Trails um Gelnhausen und den Büdinger Wald kann ich nur empfehlen! Da bin ich auch sehr oft anzutreffen und kenne mich sehr gut aus.
Als geführte Touren kann ich dir den MTB-Club in Biebergemünd-Roßbach (Treff jeden Samstag 14:00) und den Club aus Neuses empfehlen (Mittwoch und Sonntags wenns noch aktuell ist, am Hufeisen) 
Beide Clubs sind auch im Web.

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## Floaty (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo Sandra,

wie auch Volker kommen auch ich aus Freigericht und würde mich gerne bei einer Feierabendtour anschließen.

Optimaler Treffpunkt könnte das Hufeisen sein und von da aus finden sich schon einige Wege.

An sonsten fahre ich meistens um Alzenau, da das Gebiet eindeutig schöner ist als alles was es so um Gelnhausen gibt (6 Jahre habe ich mich da rumgedrückt). Wenn du lust hast kannst du auch gerne bei einer wöchentlichen Mittwochstour (16:00) von Alzenau aus mit kommen (meist so um die 6 Leute).

Gruß

Lars

P.S.
An Volker: was hälts du von einer Tour!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw83 (27. Februar 2004)

Hi Lars,

na, da gibts ja doch schon einige, die aus GN kommen (zumindest aus der Nähe   )
Schließe mich gerne an, bei der Feierabendtour, nur bin ich leider erst ab 17:45 Uhr zu Hause, so dass es momentan noch nicht ganz so hinhaut (wg. Dunkelheit). Aber dauert ja nicht mehr lang, dann wirds wieder heller.
Alzenau kenn ich wie gesagt überhaupt nicht und soo lange fahre ich in "meinem" Revier noch nicht, dass es mir auf den Geist gehen könnte *g*.
Bin aber für alles Neue offen und bereit auch ein paar Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren   

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Wurlitzer (27. Februar 2004)

Servus!
Komme auch aus Biebergemünd!   
Mich würden die Touren der Rossbacher und Freigerichter auch interessieren.
Ansonsten treffen wir uns (unregelmäßig) mit 4-7 Leuten...

Gruß
Wurlitzer


----------



## Ippie (27. Februar 2004)

Hi Lars und andere Interessierte,

natürlich können wir mal zusammen eine Tour fahren. Zur Zeit fahre ich Dienstag, Donnerstag und Samstag. Und ab und zu Sonntags. Von welchem Ortsteil kommst Du in Freigericht? Also schön ist von Somborn Richtung Barbarrossaquelle oder Richtung Hahnenkamm. Fahre ich regelmäßig. Oder vielleicht Richtung Hufeisen nach Biebergemünd. Mit Sicherheit gibt es noch viele mehr, die ich noch nicht kenne. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2004)

@ Ippie und all die andern @ Wenn Ihr in Eurer Gegend ein paar schöne Touren zusammen bekommt, bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Die lassen sich natürlich auch gut für die Jungs/Mädels "Touren rund" um Hanau [email protected] Ippie @ Du weißt da ja dann am besten Bescheid ob das was für mich/uns ist. Kannst ja mal Bericht erstatten, bzw. ich kann ja mal bei ner geplanten Tour von circa 2,5 Stunden gleich mitmachen.....Schaun wir mal..... 

Google


----------



## MisterL (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemad Lust am Sonntag in der Gegend um den Hahnenkamm eine Tour zu fahren? So zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr wollt ich los und hätte gerne Gesellschaft, wie Sandra schon sagte ist allein rumgurken nicht so toll.

Gruß


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ippie und all die andern @ Wenn Ihr in Eurer Gegend ein paar schöne Touren zusammen bekommt, bin ich natürlich auch dabei. Die lassen sich natürlich auch gut für die Jungs/Mädels "Touren rund" um Hanau integrieren ... Google



GENAU ... komme ja so Zug um Zug auch wieder in Tritt und kenne die Gegend kaum


----------



## MisterL (28. Februar 2004)

Habs mir doch anders überlegt und fahr heut um 14:00 Uhr   

Tschö


----------



## sw83 (2. März 2004)

Ihr Leutz,

und wie sieht es mit Terminen aus?   
Vielleicht in zwei Wochen, wenn der Schnee wieder geschmolzen ist (hoffentlich!)


----------



## Onzilla (2. März 2004)

Hi,

da gibts noch mehr Leute aus GN. 
Ich habe im Hanauer-Thread schon herumgehorcht, mein Problem ist, dass ich ohne Auto nicht mal eben so nach Hanau, Ortenberg, Kahl oder sonstwohin komme. Also bleibts für mich im Gelnhäuser Raum.

Auf lange Sicht möchte ich wieder bei den Leuten in Neuses mitfahren, dafür muss ich mich aber leider noch etwas fitter machen. Wenigstens bleibt es Abends jetzt wieder etwas länger hell.

Weiss jemand, WANN genau sich am Hufeisen die Biker treffen?

Mit Sandra würde ich auch fahren, aber nur wenn es noch weitere Mitfahrer gibt. Ich bin 18 Jahre älter als sie, und müsste meiner Freundin irgendwie erklären, warum ich plötzlich mit einem jungen Mädchen alleine im Wald herumfahre...

Ich versuche seit langem meine Ex-mitbiker zu motivieren, die sind alle irgendwie faul geworden und haben keine Lust mehr.

Peter (direkt aus GN)


----------



## Google (2. März 2004)

Onzilla schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sandra würde ich auch fahren, aber nur wenn es noch weitere Mitfahrer gibt. Ich bin 18 Jahre älter als sie, und müsste meiner Freundin irgendwie erklären, warum ich plötzlich mit einem jungen Mädchen alleine im Wald herumfahre...



Das gibt aber jetzt Diskussionsstoff !!!!   Oh weia....  

Würd ja mitfahrn..Bin aber genauso alt wie Du....Wie sieht das erst aus ?? Zwei Männer Ende 30 alleine mit ner Frau Anfang 20  

War nicht so ernst gemeint   

Tipp: Wart einfach ab bis ne Tour hier angesagt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw83 (2. März 2004)

Achherrje, daran hab ich eigentlich garnicht gedacht, als ich den Thread eröffnet hab .... *tsts* Ihr habt aber auch Gedanken...  
Mir ging es ja auch schlicht und einfach nur ums biken, normalerweise fahre ich immer mit meinem Freund, nur der ist zur Zeit "fahrradlos" und unter der Woche nicht da und wartet genauso wie ich auf sein Canyon (welches erst im April kommt). Abgesehen davon wollte ich sowieso mal andere Leute in dieser "Branche" kennenlernen, um sich auch auszutauschen und neue Touren zu fahren etc.
Also nur keine Angst, ich beiße nicht oder falle über Euch her...   

LG
Sandra

PS: Aber ich kann die Bedenken verstehen. Ich würde mich wahrscheinlich auch schwer überzeugen lassen, von wegen "junges Ding allein im Wald usw.."


----------



## Ippie (3. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@[email protected] Der MTB-Club in Neuses trift sich mittwochs um 19:00 Uhr und sonntags um 9:45 Uhr am Hufeisen. Samstags um 14:00 Uhr am Lanhaus Fernblick. Weitere infos unter www.mtb-neuses.de

@[email protected] ich sehe, es gibt Probs zwischen Männlein und Weiblein. Mir ist es egal, mit wem ich fahre. Wichtig ist, dass das biken Spaß macht. Deshalb sind mir diese Gedanken noch nicht gekommen. Im Zweifelsfall kann man immer noch sagen: ich war mit Google, Onzilla, sw83 fahren.   
Spaß beiseite - dann machen wir halt mal eine Tour zu viert. 

Also bis denne

Volker


----------

